# 2006 specialized p2



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

hi guys.
I already have a avanti ventura 07 model for my everyday riding but in a week ill be buying a 2006 specialized p2......my question is .....how much punishment can these bikes handle?

i want to go downhill on it but not too extreme.......nothing like freeriding......\
just some places like fox creek.....or eagle mountain......will my bike be able to handle it?

of course i would have prefered a p3 but at 2700 its just a biut out of my price range.

im getting the p2 for 1400


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

they can take alot man super strong and lifetime warrenty too:thumbsup: but 1400 is pretty steep lol depending on whats on it i would give ya my 06 p2 with upgraded forks.... well upgraded everything for like 800 if your intersted


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the P. series can handle A LOT of abuse. last august, I rode mine full on DH at whistler. you wont brake it. if it can handle schleyer, a line, dirt merchant...it'll handle anything  just dont take the travel over 130 and you'll be good.


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

i actualy knocked them down from 1650 to 1400.....ill post up all the specs
it has:.



> - Stronger, stiffer 6061-T6 alloy frame, Freeride HT Dirt Jumping/Street/MTB design, double butted ORE DT and TT, forged/releived "Cobra" HT and ISCG BB, 6mm offset rear triangle and forged horizontal drop-outs with integrated chain tensioner and replaceable der hanger
> 
> - Lighter Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro SL, 110mm "Disc" model, SSV dampening, 1-piece magnesium lower, Cr-Mo steerer, black alloy 32mm stanchions, cold forged alloy crown, coil spring w/ air assist
> 
> ...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

1400 is pretty high. I believe the bike {in the U.S.} if you arent here was a MSRP of $1100.00


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah im actualy in adelaide ....south australia.....

the normal going price for a p2 is 1650......

since the 07 model will be out soon..i knocked him down to 1400........

i dont want to get an 07 .....i dont like the looks of it......


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

does anyone have any good photos of the 06 p2...the only ones ive found on the net are realy small and dont show much detail.....i had a bit of a look in the shop but only for like 10-15 mins.

cheers


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

have you seen ROAM? the lunn dirtjumps segment featured ryder kasprick riding an '06 p.2. darren berrecloth's segment featured him riding an 06 p. as well. they're plenty strong.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, they are awesome. Try to work him down lower, and then upgrade the fork with all of the money you saved.


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

what do you guys think would be a good set of forks for this bike????

i like some of the fox forks...


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

fox isn't exactly the best in this case. manitou gold label, marzzochi DJ, RS argyle would be the best. fox doesn't make anything that is really appropriate for this useage.


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

> FORK Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro SL, 110mm "Disc" model, SSV dampening, 1-piece magnesium lower, Cr-Mo steerer, black alloy 32mm stanchions, cold forged alloy crown, coil spring w/ air assist


these are the forks on it now......are these good forks?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Take some spacers out of a Fox Vanilla and lower it to 100mm...would work great. You see a good number of people jumping on Fox forks.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope not really. There are alot of people who run Manitou Gold Label forks, some people think they are the best Urban/DJ forks made. I really like them, absolutely wonderful forks.

Since you want to be riding a bit of Urban/Freeride/Downhill/DJ a slammed Rock Shox pike might be good for you. It would retain its U-Turn feature allowing you to adjust travel on the fly, but it would sit lower when turned all the way down. XSL_Will also modded his Pike so with the U-Turn feature it can go from 95mm to 160mm with the turn of a knob.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

goosy said:


> these are the forks on it now......are these good forks?


the dirt jam will hold up just fine. its the SL model, a little nicer than the other dirt jams. if you really wanted to upgrade, go for a gold label.


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

don't upgrade the fork

upgrade the brakes

the hayes sole are crappy
worse than bb5 and bb7 mechanicals..

check out the '07 to see what it comes with, they might have switched to avid mechanicals??

its worht paying more for the '07, unless you can get like 300 off the '06 and buy new brakes


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

07 is still hayes sole, with the BFL lever. there's an 07 p.2 at my lbs and i've been wanting the bfl's.


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

i had a look at the gold label forks and WOW....i like em.....any idea how much they would cost here in Australia?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

goosy said:


> hi guys.
> I already have a avanti ventura 07 model for my everyday riding but in a week ill be buying a 2006 specialized p2......my question is .....how much punishment can these bikes handle?
> 
> i want to go downhill on it but not too extreme.......nothing like freeriding......\
> ...


keep in mind the P series bikes are NOT Downhill bikes, regardless of what other people here say. They are steep, short and setup more for dj/park/urban/4X. you can obviously still ride them however you want, and they should be able to take a lot, but they just aren't the ideal bike for dh/fr.

If you are spending that kind of money, I'd personally recommend to look elsewhere, or rethink what uses you want out of the bike exactly.


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

> keep in mind the P series bikes are NOT Downhill bikes, regardless of what other people here say. They are steep, short and setup more for dj/park/urban/4X. you can obviously still ride them however you want, and they should be able to take a lot, but they just aren't the ideal bike for dh/fr.
> 
> If you are spending that kind of money, I'd personally recommend to look elsewhere, or rethink what uses you want out of the bike exactly.


the majority of my riding will be jumping with the odd downhill session......
As i said it wont be full on down hill...


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

well i picked up my ne 2006 specialised p2 today.........

Here are some pics


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

goosy said:


> well i picked up my ne 2006 specialised p2 today.........
> 
> Here are some pics


excellent my friend! must be a great feeling! now leave the reflectors behind and go shred! let us know what you think.


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

> excellent my friend! must be a great feeling! now leave the reflectors behind and go shred! let us know what you think.


lol lol
dont worry ...the reflectors are the first thing to be removed....lol


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

looks great dude ! :thumbsup: sick ride.


----------



## goosy (Oct 25, 2006)

i upgrading the brakes in a week or 2 to avid juicy five brakes....costing me around 420 for front and rear......not too bad i guess........ive just put some maxxis minion tires on it aswell......super tacky on the front and normal on the rear.......

cheers


----------

